# Bagger on a zero turn



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

Hey y'all,

I have a Kubota zg222 48" mower. I'd like to find a bagger to go on it, and I'm kind of at a loss for what my options are. I see some side discharge grass catchers that are cheaper than the big rear mounted baggers.

Since it's just to catch my grass clippings and there isn't that much to catch, all I want is something along those lines and something on the cheaper side. Are there any universal options that will do the job?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Something like this? https://www.wiedmannbros.com/Jumbo-Grass-Catcher-for-Kubota-ZG222-48S-Stamped-Deck_p_6088.html


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would also look at the Ballard CatchPro. Several of the commercial lawncare YouTubers like Brian's Lawn Maintenance have a standing 10% code. Just search for his Ballard tour video.


----------



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

Something like either one of those, but is there an option that isn't $600?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

mwemaxxowner said:


> Something like either one of those, but is there an option that isn't $600?


The CatchPro would be under $450 delivered after discount. :dunno:


----------



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

Alright, thanks. If there aren't any options cheaper than that I will keep going without and dethatch when I need to. I just don't think I need one that bad.

I've been picturing something in my head simple and cheap like a bagger I used to have on a push mower. Wire frame and mesh fabric covering, that clamps to the outlet on the deck.

A rear mount would be fine with me too, but I imagine they are more expensive. It would be nice to collect the clippings but it's not a necessity.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

I have an Accelerator for my Ferris Z. Works great...just get the dust cover too..trust me.
https://acceleratorindustries.com/#!/products


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Here's pic of dust cover installed. It's an absolute must for any brand you choose. I had Ferris' catcher at first and they didn't offer a dust cover...that was promptly returned and I got the accelerator since they have the covers.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

FedDawg555 said:


> Here's pic of dust cover installed. It's an absolute must for any brand you choose. I had Ferris' catcher at first and they didn't offer a dust cover...that was promptly returned and I got the accelerator since they have the covers.


I use an Accelerator occasionally on my Exmark Turftracer. I didn't even know they made a dust cover.
That will be on the shopping list!


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

SWB said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's pic of dust cover installed. It's an absolute must for any brand you choose. I had Ferris' catcher at first and they didn't offer a dust cover...that was promptly returned and I got the accelerator since they have the covers.
> ...


Omg bro it made all the difference in the world. My zeros 19000 blade tip speed can shoot clippings a mile and if it's even a little dry like in fall leave pickup or early spring scalp I was covered it crap. Not any more with the dust cover on the accelerator.


----------

